# Sunrise Ridge



## spirits (Apr 30, 2018)

Well...if you are a fan of Pacific Shores....I wonder if this new offering is part of the Pearson family?  Anyone know anything about this project?  We will be near Nanaimo this summer (not staying at a timeshare) and I am just itching to go to a prospective sales pitch.  Just joking.  I can imagine all the headaches of timesharing times 52 because I think this is full ownership...not fractional.

I can see maintenance fees for this going through the roof in the future.....ohh...getting a headache just thinking about it.


----------



## Greg G (May 6, 2018)

spirits

Just curious, is this in relation to Sunrise Ridge resort?  Any info on where you saw this?

Greg


----------



## barto (May 14, 2018)

I've seen some resales at Sunrise Ridge near Parksville - fractional ownership of different types (e.g., 8 weeks of Jan-Feb, March-April, or 12-16 weeks spread throughout the year).  

Is there a new offering there now?


----------



## Greg G (May 19, 2018)

No, I was just curious based on the title of your post.   I've stayed at Sunrise Ridge resort in Parksville.  Lucked out when we stayed there by getting a big water front unit.

Greg


----------

